# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  fatture ex minimi pagate nel 2012

## gibi1970

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Titolare di partita IVA nel regime dei minimi emette fattura nel 2011 (quindi senza IVA e con ritenuta d'acconto 20%).
Dal 1° gennaio 2012 il professionista passa nel regime "transitorio" degli ex minimi.
La fattura viene pagata a gennaio 2012. 
Come la mettiamo con l'IVA? 
Grazie, 
GB

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno a tutti! 
> Titolare di partita IVA nel regime dei minimi emette fattura nel 2011 (quindi senza IVA e con ritenuta d'acconto 20%).
> Dal 1° gennaio 2012 il professionista passa nel regime "transitorio" degli ex minimi.
> La fattura viene pagata a gennaio 2012. 
> Come la mettiamo con l'IVA? 
> Grazie, 
> GB

  
La fattura è già stata emessa. Il presupposto impositivo è già scattato.  :Smile:

----------


## gibi1970

> La fattura è già stata emessa. Il presupposto impositivo è già scattato.

  Grazie della veloce risposta!!
Quindi il professionista (che va per cassa) registrerà la fattura nei ricavi del 2012, senza versare IVA e senza indicarla nella dichiarazione IVA. 
Ciao

----------


## gibi1970

Ciao! 
"Ripesco" il thread visto che la situazione si sta effettivamente realizzando...
Ieri sono stato all'AdE per altri motivi, e alla fine ho sottoposto il quesito all'impiegata.
Mi ha detto che boh non sa aspettano circolari interpretative (siamo a Natale...) e che forse potrebbe essere considerata come un'operazione elusiva.
Come "minimo" la fattura dovrebbe essere datata lo stesso giorno del pagamento...
A mio avviso la signora sbaglia... o c'è un fondo di verità in quello che mi ha detto? 
Grazie...

----------


## cesabas

...mi viene in mente l'articolo 6 del dpr Iva 
"3. Le prestazioni di servizi si considerano effettuate all'atto del pagamento del corrispettivo...." 
con deroga degli acconti mi sembra... 
Perchè fa fattura se non viene pagato?

----------


## gibi1970

> Perchè fa fattura se non viene pagato?

  Perché il cliente, per effettuare il pagamento, richiede la fattura. 
Se un libero professionista in regime ordinario emette fattura (con IVA) per es. il 10/12/2011 ed essa viene pagata per es. a fine gennaio 2012, l'IVA va versata nel 2011 e il compenso registrato nei ricavi del 2012.
Solo nel caso di fatture ad enti pubblici, mi pare, l'IVA è ad esigibilità differita e quindi versabile nel 2012. 
Proiettando analogo ragionamento sulla situazione illustrata, io sarei dell'idea di non versare l'IVA (questo è poco ma sicuro, visto che essa non è neppure evidenziata in fattura) e di registrare l'intero importo come ricavo per il 2012... 
Grazie, ciao, 
GB

----------


## gibi1970

Eccomi qua con due fatture del 2011 in pagamento. 
Nel primo caso il cliente ha pagato la fattura, esattamente come era stata prodotta (niente iva, trattenuta solo la RdA). 
Nel secondo caso il cliente mi scrive: "mi dispiace comunicarle che non posso mettere in pagamento la sua fattura n. xxx del 2011: il nostro ufficio fiscale mi dice che lei dichiara di non usufruire più del regime dei contribuenti minimi dal primo di gennaio, quindi considerato che la fattura andrà in pagamento adesso deve essere assoggetta ad IVA e ritenuta dacconto, quindi per cortesia deve riemetterla con iva e ritenuta dacconto."
Questa è comunque una soluzione, ma (anche se è una cifra piccola) un po' mi rompe di smenarci l'IVA. 
Qualche consiglio? 
Grazie, ciao, 
GB

----------


## Cherie

Se la prima fattura è stata pagata nel 2011 il pagamento è corretto e la ritenuta doveva essere versata entro il 16 gennaio. 
Riguardo alla seconda, il cliente ha ragione nella parte in cui dice che deve essere corretta la fattura, quello che non mi torna è che *o* emetti fattura senza ritenuta in quanto superminimo *o* la emetti IVA con perchè fai parte di un nuovo regime... non mi torna "deve essere assoggettata a IVA *e* ritenuta d'acconto"

----------


## gibi1970

> Se la prima fattura è stata pagata nel 2011 il pagamento è corretto e la ritenuta doveva essere versata entro il 16 gennaio. 
> Riguardo alla seconda, il cliente ha ragione nella parte in cui dice che deve essere corretta la fattura, quello che non mi torna è che *o* emetti fattura senza ritenuta in quanto superminimo *o* la emetti IVA con perchè fai parte di un nuovo regime... non mi torna "deve essere assoggettata a IVA *e* ritenuta d'acconto"

  Grazie della pronta risposta!  :Smile:  
Concordando con quanto scritto da Danilo (in risposta al primo messaggio di questo thread): <<La fattura è già stata emessa. Il presupposto impositivo è già scattato.>>, su richiesta dei clienti ho emesso entrambe le fatture a dicembre 2011, pur consapevole che difficilmente esse sarebbero state pagate nello stesso anno.
Quindi - per esemplificare - due fatture da 1000 euro con ritenuta d'acconto di 200 euro. Netto da pagare = 800 euro. 
E' andata come pensavo: nessun pagamento nel 2011. 
Il primo cliente mi ha bonificato (ieri) gli 800 euro senza battere ciglio.
Verserà la RdA presumo a febbraio. 
Il secondo cliente si oppone (con quanto ho sopra riportato). La frase che non ti torna in realtà è corretta: in quanto "ex minimo" oggi devo fatturare con IVA *e* ritenuta d'acconto.
Ma qui si parla di una fattura del 2011!!! 
Ciao

----------


## Cherie

.... sto aspettando la risposta di Danilo... 
Ok che ti pagano solo dopo l'emissione della fattura, però a me hanno sempre detto che la fattura si fa alla data del pagamento e prima si fanno solo i proforma, quindi non mi posso basare sulla mia esperienza personale. Avevo fatture da riscuotere a dicembre, ma avendo saputo che sarebbero state saldate a gennaio, ho inviato i proforma ad inizio anno.

----------


## gibi1970

Ciao a tutti, 
il cliente insiste: pagamento nel 2012 = operazione soggetta ad IVA (per quanto io abbia emesso regolare fattura nel 2011 senza IVA e con tanto di bollo da 1,81 euro).
E mi chiede una nota di variazione (cosa che non ho mai fatto). 
Ecco la fattura del 2011:
totale compensi = 140,00
ritenuta d'acconto = -28,00
totale da pagare = 112,00 
Ed ecco la stessa fattura come dovrebbe essere fatta nel 2012:
totale compensi = 140,00
IVA (21%) = 29,40
ritenuta d'acconto = -28,00
totale da pagare = 141,40 
Come faccio la nota di variazione??? 
Grazie in anticipo!

----------


## gibi1970

ARGH! :-( 
Mi rendo ora conto che fare una "variazione" della fattura del 2011 equivarrebbe a ritrovarmi con una fattura del 2011 "ivata"... con le catastrofiche conseguenze del caso (i minimi non possono applicare l'IVA!): uscita dal regime anticipata al 2011, obbligo di rettifica di TUTTE le fatture del 2011, sanzioni, ecc... ecc... :-((( 
E mo che faccio? Aiutatemi please... :-) 
Nota di accredito che storna la fattura del 2011 e NUOVA fattura nel 2012 con IVA eccetera?

----------


## Niccolò

> ....Il secondo cliente si oppone (con quanto ho sopra riportato). La frase che non ti torna in realtà è corretta: in quanto "ex minimo" oggi devo fatturare con IVA *e* ritenuta d'acconto.
> Ma qui si parla di una fattura del 2011!!! 
> Ciao

  Ritengo immotivata la richiesta del cliente. 
Nulla ti vietava di emettere fattura il 30/12/2011, quindi cessare la partita IVA entro il 2011. Ed in questo caso cosa avrebbe preteso, che tu riaprissi la partita iva per farlo contento?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

